# Looking for suggestions for Canon EOS Film Camera



## Canuk (Feb 6, 2012)

I am interested in doing some black and white film shooting and developing.

I currently have a Canon 60D, and would like to find a Canon EOS film camera, this will allow me to utilize the lenses that I already have. 

I have no knowledge of the EOS film cameras, so I am looking for suggestions as to what is good and what to avoid. I am looking to buy a quality camera, as now the prices of most of these have gone down considerably.

Thanks in advance for you time.


----------



## Canuk (Feb 6, 2012)

Going to bump this back up. Would really like to hear some suggestions or opinions on different models of these film cameras.
I have done some research, online, but hearing about first hand experience would probably be more beneficial. 

Or are these cameras not worth the effort?


----------



## compur (Feb 6, 2012)

You can certainly shoot B&W film with any EOS film body. All of them use EF lenses.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 6, 2012)

Film cameras are mostly just light proof boxes that hold film and a lens.  Any EOS camera will probably get you what you want...they are all compatible with Canon EF lenses.  None of them, however, are compatible with EF-*S* lenses.  

The differences in the different EOS film models, is somewhat similar to the differences in the digital EOS bodies.  The higher end models are bigger, more robust, have more controls, better auto focus etc.  

Like the digital bodies, there are several 'Rebel' models.  Probably your cheapest option.  

If you want something that is more closely matched to the feel of your 60D, look for an EOS Elan model.  The Elan 7 (or 7N) was the latest model.  Some of them had a neat feature, eye controlled focus.  (for example, the 7N*e*).  The camera would detect where, in the viewfinder, your eye was pointed, and choose a focus point accordingly.  

I started with the first EOS model that Canon made, the 650.  Certainly nothing special, but it has a fondness to me.  The 630 was a slightly better model.  

If you have some money to spend, the EOS 3 was said to be a great camera.  Most of the pro features, but without the size & bulk of the 1 series bodies.  
And of course, you could get a 1 series (pro) body.


----------



## naptime (Feb 6, 2012)

my daughter and i use Rebel 2000's.

we have no problems, and love them.

certainly not the greatest camera ever made..

but, what once cost $350 can now be purchased, body only, for 30-40 on ebay.


----------



## Tony S (Feb 6, 2012)

I have the Elan IIe, never did really like the eye control focus function since I like knowing exactly where my focus point is.  Most any of them will still work great for what you are looking for.  When you get one, keep and eye on the inside seals on the back as they dry out and deteriorate needing to be replaced. If you get any "fogging" or lighter areas in images on the negatives this is the first place to look.


----------



## Canuk (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

I have checked out kijiji and ebay killing time today. There are a couple EOS 1 ($50-$150, with 90day warranty)cameras on auction in Ontario from a camera shop that are said to have been checked out. I will take a look at the other models you mentioned as well. Its something I would like to try, and by staying with the EOS line I won't have to worry about lenses. The film cameras sure have dropped in price, since I last checked.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 7, 2012)

I always find it quite funny (and sad) when I see film EOS camera on Kijiji etc.  They are almost always vastly overpriced.  For example, a typical ad that I see, is something like a Rebel G, with a 35-80mm and 75-300mm lens for $300.  

I can understand that they (or probably their dad or late husband) spend $400 on it, 12 years ago, and it's still in near mint condition....but they really have no idea of what these are worth.  You can get a decent DSLR body for $300-$400 these days.

Last year, my wife's aunt & uncle gave me a Rebel G, with 35-80mm & 70-300mm lenses (with bag, cleaning kit etc.) for free.  They hardly used it...and once they bought a digital P&S camera, they never even though about using it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 7, 2012)

Vintage Visuals Photographic


----------



## Canuk (Feb 7, 2012)

Just another though....

With this project, I thinking that I will be going more back to the basics, should I maybe look at something more manual like the Canon AE-1 series? I realise that my lenses won't work and they are all manual, but would this give me a better understanding of B/W film? Or should I stick w/ the EOS line, and move slowly into film?
Cost is not necessarily a big concern either way because the AE-1's generally come with a 50mm and FD lenses are cheap these days.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 7, 2012)

If you go with an older manual focus Canon that does not have any built in winder ... then it will slow you down, and for some that makes them think more about the shot. It may not necessarily give you a better understanding of Film.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 7, 2012)

Anything you can do with an AE-1, you can do with an EOS.  Just turn the auto focus off.  You can still use manual mode and the film works the same in either type of camera.
But you do have a good point about FD lenses being very cheap these days.  And it feels pretty cool when you have to wind the film manually.  

Most AE-1 cameras these days, that I've seen, are in need of some repair and/or maintenance.  And if they are in good working order, they aren't cheap.


----------



## compur (Feb 7, 2012)

Canuk said:


> With this project, I thinking that I will be going more back to the basics, should I maybe look at something more manual like the Canon AE-1 series? I realise that my lenses won't work and they are all manual, but would this give me a better understanding of B/W film? Or should I stick w/ the EOS line, and move slowly into film?



All the EOS cameras (except the manual-focus EF-M) have fully automated shooting modes that essentially make the camera a point & shoot device. 

The time-honored method used by photo schools over the years is to have students use manual-mode-only cameras while learning so that each setting must be made by the student. The most recommended camera being the Pentax K-1000 (though there are many other manual-mode cameras that would work equally well).

While it's true that many automated SLRs (film or digital) can be set to a manual mode, students often find the temptation to use auto modes too great to resist and end up letting the camera do the work.

If you really want to learn film and the basics of photography I recommend you choose a manual-only mode camera such as the K-1000 or other similar model.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 7, 2012)

Note: if you have EF-S lenses for your 60D ... they will have vignetting on an EOS film camera (because they are full frame).


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 7, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Note: if you have EF-S lenses for your 60D ... they will have vignetting on an EOS film camera (because they are full frame).


Actually, I don't think that they will even mount to the camera (without modification).  This is to prevent damage to the camera, as some EF-S lenses extend far enough back that a full frame (film) camera's mirror may hit it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 7, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Note: if you have EF-S lenses for your 60D ... they will have vignetting on an EOS film camera (because they are full frame).
> ...



Ah, did not know that.


----------



## Canuk (Feb 7, 2012)

The only EF-s lens that I have is the 12-135 kit lens, and it stays at home, lol.

I do have a good understanding of the exposure triangle, and shoot mostly in manual with for the creative stuff/important stuff. That being said I am interested in getting back to a more basic way of doing things. So maybe a full manual camera maybe the way to go. 

thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Ron G (Feb 7, 2012)

I have an Elan II listed on Craigslist here in the USA if you are interested.It is in excellent condition,comes with a new battery,30-80mm lens and case.
It is too fancy for me to carry.I prefer the older ones.PM me for the link.Ron G


----------

